# Private Raws VS. Anabolic Steroid Powder REVIEWS REVIEWS REVIEWS



## SeattleMuscle (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey everybody I've been going to this forum a for a long time but finally decided to sign up because the china trade sites no longer carry what I'm looking for. I haven't really seen any negative or positive reviews about either of these 2 sponsors. 

Does anybody have any positive or negative things to say about either of these companies? 

I appreciate it.


----------



## SeattleMuscle (Mar 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 12, 2018)

Never used either and can?t say I?ve heard anything about their services


----------



## SeattleMuscle (Mar 14, 2018)

suraonyx23 said:


> Never used either and can?t say I?ve heard anything about their services


thanks for confirming that you haven't heard  or know anything about either of them as well. I figured a rep or sponsored athlete  would have  had something to say but no. that just makes both these companies look bad because they have nobody backing them up. 


I'm starting to get the feeling nobody on this site knows anything about them... all good anyways I got it handled.


----------

